

Google Maps For Android Gets Offers, Business Photos & Indoor Walking Directions - irunbackwards
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2012/05/shop-and-travel-smarter-with-google.html

======
yalurker
I'd be more excited if they gave me the option to disable the annoying "spin
the map when you try to pinch-zoom" feature. I've never wanted my phone to
give me a map where north is some arbitrary direction spun with my fingers and
it's difficult to zoom without accidentally rotating the map.

// I know it's off topic, but it makes the map barely usable and I can dream
that some google engineer will see my plea and consider it.

------
Kylekramer
Offers right in Maps is a great example of why I think those who claim Google
would have been better off not doing Android cause iOS is currently making
them more in mobile profits are being incredibly shortsighted.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I would pay for Maps for iOS if it had the features of the Android version.
It's the only app I miss since switching but I would never consider going back
just for Maps.

------
Estragon
Is there anything like the MapDroyd app ([which keeps all the mapping info
local to the phone) which also does turn-by-turn navigation?

~~~
Lammy
NavDroyd is an offline turn-by-turn navigation app.

------
drpancake
I think I'll explode if I hear one more ukelele-backed tech promo video this
week.

